# 20" whitewall tires



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I remember seeing in lowridermagazine a few years ago someone was making 20 in whitewall tires. i searched around on the net and cant find anything besides croker and vogues. they looked just like a regular 13" thin whitewalls but it was 20". has any of you seen what im talkin about?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

painted on white walls


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

I painted some on a few years ago I used the ranger whitewall paint they sell it online they came out looking good got to re do them every 3 months tho . just remember to really prep the tire new tires work best grind it down a little with a wire wheel not to deep then sand it with a 100 grit and paint in thin coats.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

nah they werent painted on. there was an actual advertisement. like a whole page. saying how they got the first dub whitewall tires out. i just cant remember the damn company


----------



## MR.QDOGG (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought Vogue had them


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

MR.QDOGG said:


> I thought Vogue had them


they do homie.. they look tight as hell....


----------



## MR.QDOGG (Nov 17, 2007)

Low4Life94 said:


> they do homie.. they look tight as hell....


Hell yeah... if i had a DTS, this what I'd be rollin


----------



## Wicked Tin (Jan 4, 2012)

Theres a company called Diamondback Tires that makes just about anything you need from 13's to 22's with whitewalls, redlines and vogues. If they don't have it you can send them your tires and they will put it on for you. I only know of two people personally that have dealt with them but both said the tires came out great (18's and 20's with redlines).


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

O yea gotta have The 20" vouges they are low pro too for cars..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

diamond back tires will put a whitewall on almost any tire .....you could try them


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

moreno54 said:


> O yea gotta have The 20" vouges they are low pro too for cars..


NICE!!


----------

